# Link to the AOKP team forum?



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Since it's an AOKP supported device now, can we get a link to the RootzWiki team forum for AOKP?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Added. Thanks


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like it's added but not a fan that if you go there there is nothing for Grouper technically that I see. Not listed under Supported Devices or Unsupported Devices. I know there are links floating around for N7 builds but still wish it had it's own dedicated thread. Oh well I guess it will come eventually.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I like it's added but not a fan that if you go there there is nothing for Grouper technically that I see. Not listed under Supported Devices or Unsupported Devices. I know there are links floating around for N7 builds but still wish it had it's own dedicated thread. Oh well I guess it will come eventually.


Yeah I'm sure its not too far off


----------



## jayfried (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is a link to aokp n7 nightlies.

http://androtransfer.com/?developer=AOKP&folder=grouper
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I'm sure its not too far off


Once the team kang crew start putting out official releases, I'm sure there will be a grouper release thread since they've already stated they'll be supporting it. But the Aug. 1 nightly/unicorn is pretty awesome as is.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

To be fair, CyanogenMod Forum doesn't have a dedicated N7 section yet either.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Once the team kang crew start putting out official releases, I'm sure there will be a grouper release thread since they've already stated they'll be supporting it. But the Aug. 1 nightly/unicorn is pretty awesome as is.


You running AOKP on N7? I've heard it's laggy so I haven't downloaded/flashed yet.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You running AOKP on N7? I've heard it's laggy so I haven't downloaded/flashed yet.


Hell no dude, it's smooth as butter. (pun intended) However, and it may just be my imagination, it doesn't seem to be QUITE as good on battery life. But the battery life was insane before, so it's only awesome now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Hell no dude, it's smooth as butter. (pun intended) However, and it may just be my imagination, it doesn't seem to be QUITE as good on battery life. But the battery life was insane before, so it's only awesome now.


Downloaded and going to install when I can later tonight.

Edit: just installed and running great so far. I've noticed the back arrow doesn't change to a down arrow when keyboard is up though.

Edit 2: Noticed its the same way on my GNex too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Downloaded and going to install when I can later tonight.
> 
> Edit: just installed and running great so far. I've noticed the back arrow doesn't change to a down arrow when keyboard is up though.
> 
> ...


Yeah, according to Zaphod it's because of the customizable nav buttons.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah, according to Zaphod it's because of the customizable nav buttons.


Yeah figured as much. I'd rather have my navbar the way I like it than have a down arrow for the keyboard lol.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running the nightly (no "s") yet







and the motley 1.0.12 kernel (only on xda) and holy sh** this thing flies!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm on the latest posted build with no complaints really.


----------

